# Any One Else Sell Furs at Jay's Today



## arrowryan247 (May 13, 2010)

Prices seemed to be ok today! 
153 Large Rats $8.65
88 Medium Rats $6.10
Belly Cut Rats $5.30
Small/ Damaged $4.50
L. Male Mink $24.00
Male Mink $20.00
Female Mink $14.00
These prices are before the 5% commission.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update!

I was busy asking for updates while you were posting.:lol:


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

they need a diffrent set up.they dont ask you if u want to sell or not.they just sell it.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Anyone know how coyotes did?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting your prices,I agree that they are pretty darn good


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

leechwrangler said:


> they need a diffrent set up.they dont ask you if u want to sell or not.they just sell it.


While the trapper should/and has every right to speak-up if they do not like the sale price,I agree with you that they should be asked.I have heard the same thing from a couple others.I will make sure that thoses running the sales are aware of it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just curious, but are those prices per each pelt, so $1300 and change for 153 rats? If it is it seems like a good way to supplement the cost of the sport.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

yes its a per pelt price.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Yes that is what they pay per pelt. Thanks for the update. I know at the Otisville sale they ask the seller/trapper if he wants to sell.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Prices across the board dropped off significantly after lunch. Quotas(orders) had apparently been filled and buying became speculation. A few buyers left early. I've seen that happen at fur auctions before.

There were at least 80 lots, and many were BIG. Lots of lots came from long distances from Clare (Detroit area up to Newberry)We got there at 8:30 am and were given lot 54. Lesson learned. I'll call weeks befor a sale for a lot number next time . My grandkids' lot number didn't come up until 5:30!!

Not asking the trapper if he would accept the high bid is the fault of the auctioneer. In this case Jeff left early. Paul S. is not an auctioneer....just a helpful trapper/furbuyer who offered to fill in. The last auctioneer who took over just didn't ask trappers if they accepted bids. One other trapper besides myself stopped a few of our own lots by calling out...."NO SALE." 
I never saw so many furs at one sale that weren't put up. The amount of money not made by trappers because of it must have been staggering. 
It was inspirational to see 85 year old Eddie Gatz with his catch of mink and ****. The old guy is a trapping legend on my neck of the woods, and even at his age, is one of the top mink trappers in Michigan.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

DF,

Did he have 100+ mink?? Did the mink prices hold???


----------



## arrowryan247 (May 13, 2010)

Hey leechwrangler was that your picture with the otter I got today.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know how many mink he had at the sale. The auction was the second time he sold fur this season. Prices for _all skins_ dropped off after the lunch break. Usually the prices that we see and take notice of are top prices rather than averages. eg. Deer hides sold for $11.50. The average however, was lower.....much lower depending on size, damage, and whether they were salted or not.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

ya that was me haha.i looked for you guys but u left quick.roger bought it.so know its his responsability to feed it and pet it and love it.he likes his belly rubbed roger


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

leechwrangler said:


> ya that was me haha.i looked for you guys but u left quick.roger bought it.so know its his responsability to feed it and pet it and love it.he likes his belly rubbed roger


 Just got done scraping and boarding that otter, Jeff. That was one big fella, kinda like his daddy. I honestly believe that it may be the largest otter that I have ever bought, amnd I've bought alot. Roger


----------



## nstar (May 9, 2009)

get male otter yesterday boarded at 38 inches my biggest sofar


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

It was quite a sale! About $85,000 changed hands that day. I usually don't worry about what lot number I have (because if I'm there- its from start to finish), but this time I'm glad I wasn't at the end (I had Lot 47). Prices did drop later in the day. I did have a few of the $10 XXXL muskrats, though!

Thanks to all who worked so hard to pull it together! About $5,000 went into the Trapper Defense Fund because of that sale.

John


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone have the Highs, Lows and Averages for the sale?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone sell any fox in Clare?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

There was only a *very small* number of foxes offered, and most of those were flat, shot up, poorly handled, or not even put up. IMHO I don't think the small number of foxes sold offers a fair assessment of what really nice ones might be worth. :sad:


----------

